# My new mountain bike!



## spandex (8 Mar 2012)

I just thought I would share my new 36er mountain bike.

This is just the proto type and is the first build just to see if every thing is where it needs to be before painting.

Then it will under go some hard core testing by me and if it is all good I will start selling the frame and wheel sets


----------



## Francesca (8 Mar 2012)

WOW!! Thats a huge one!!more piccies please..


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (8 Mar 2012)

Great! It reminds me of a fascinating, but not completely conclusive discussion I read a while ago about bike geometry design in general, and optimal trail figure in particular for different sized wheels, including 36" wheels here. Did you simply scale it up? or did you work out what trail, bb height, saddle setback etc. should be before welding the tubes together?

Look forward to hearing how it handles in due course!


----------



## spandex (8 Mar 2012)

Fran have a look at my facebook link in my signature for more photos.

RAFN it handles grate even now! This is just the first build to make shore it is all ok before it gets some paint... and there is just one or two things that need sorting before then. But it is GRATE to ride


----------



## Francesca (8 Mar 2012)

Fab work ! can you get bigger than 36er wheels?  whats the maximum you could put on a bike?


----------



## spandex (8 Mar 2012)

36 is the biggest at the moment unless you was going to make your own rims and tyres (which you can but the cost is a bit too much..)

As for wheels on a bike? I don't think there is any limit on the frame it is just the wheels.. and given thats what I do for a living 

PS thanks


----------



## Francesca (9 Mar 2012)

spandex said:


> 36 is the biggest at the moment unless you was going to make your own rims and tyres (which you can but the cost is a bit too much..)
> 
> As for wheels on a bike? I don't think there is any limit on the frame it is just the wheels.. and given thats what I do for a living
> 
> PS thanks


 you build bikes? cool. I think it would be great if somebody would build a bike with wheels like the ones they used on the Penny Farthing!


----------



## jethro10 (9 Mar 2012)

and I though I was daft 
J


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2012)

Wow.

I mean, really, wow


----------



## spandex (12 Jul 2012)

Just to let you all know that I am now in production with the 36er's and am just waiting on the frames to arriving from London. There is a but! and that is the first 11 are already sold so there is a bit of a wait for the frames. Sorry As and when I can I will put photos up on here and on facebook.

And just the same as with the spokes I will always off a discount just to CCers.


----------



## GaryA (17 Jul 2012)

Congrats.....plus the back wheel could be used to get the winnits out!












Apologies for viz mode


----------



## Cyclopathic (7 Aug 2012)

spandex said:


> I just thought I would share my new 36er mountain bike.
> 
> This is just the proto type and is the first build just to see if every thing is where it needs to be before painting.
> 
> Then it will under go some hard core testing by me and if it is all good I will start selling the frame and wheel sets


Forgive my ignorance but what is the purpose of the huge wheels. Is there a specific terrain that they are good for?


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Wow......... Thats a big pair! What's its intended use ?


----------



## spandex (9 Aug 2012)

I am finding that there is not a lot that it can not deal with! The more I ride it the more I find out just what it can do

On road, It is very fast and opens up a big urban play ground that I would not of even thought about.
Off road, Fast, Nimble and the routes I could never to ie roots and tree stumps are in the way Er not any more!.
The thing is it will just go over anything! it is like a hardcore two wheeled 4x4.


As I have said before if any of you ever come up / down to York you are more then welcome to take it for a spin.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2012)

who does the tyres Spanners?


----------



## lordloveaduck (10 Aug 2012)

Great pics, although.







(Maybe i clicked the wrong link)
And that's a really nice bike


----------



## spandex (10 Aug 2012)

dan_bo said:


> who does the tyres Spanners?


 
There is a company up north that inports them and the rims into the UK The hardest thing I found is getting the spokes! I had to have them made 390mm long with no thread and they still only come in batches of 2000, 

Great photo lordloveaduck :-)


----------



## User16625 (10 Aug 2012)

spandex said:


> I just thought I would share my new 36er mountain bike.
> 
> This is just the proto type and is the first build just to see if every thing is where it needs to be before painting.
> 
> Then it will under go some hard core testing by me and if it is all good I will start selling the frame and wheel sets


 
You call that a mountain bike! Thats no more a mountain bike than the lunar rover is a rally car.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2012)

spandex said:


> There is a company up north that inports them and the rims into the UK The hardest thing I found is getting the spokes! I had to have them made 390mm long with no thread and they still only come in batches of 2000,
> 
> Great photo lordloveaduck :-)


Have you ever considered getting some made? There's a place on the A616 called fox wire (I think) that does SS wire. Stamp one end, thread the other and bingo! Maybe....


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2012)

P.S. It looks chuffing amazing. I wanna go.


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

dan_bo said:


> P.S. It looks chuffing amazing. I wanna go.


You'd break it Dan


----------



## Biglad82 (10 Aug 2012)

Now it may be the 8 pint of snek lifter I have drunk but I dont think this is for me . I'd love to be able to have the skill it takes to be able to put my mind to building my own bike and I really do hope it makes you a shed load of money but it just looks too out of proportion "imho " for me. Best of luck though


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> You'd break it Dan



You may be on to something there potts- although you have to be riding em to break 'em.....


----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

I WANT one!! 

How much are the frames & wheelsets being sold for then? had a look on your facebook page but cant see a price anywhere?


----------



## spandex (14 Aug 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Have you ever considered getting some made? There's a place on the A616 called fox wire (I think) that does SS wire. Stamp one end, thread the other and bingo! Maybe....


 
That is what I am doing dan is having them made to order as the time it will take to make a spoke by hand I will still be here making the first 2000 I got!



lb81 said:


> I WANT one!!
> 
> How much are the frames & wheelsets being sold for then? had a look on your facebook page but cant see a price anywhere?


 
ld81 the prices are on request at the moment as I have a lot of people asking Trade, Public, Friends of friends, Family and also members on CC! CC is still the only forum I offer a discount! (and I do check!)
So ld81 if you could give me a ring on 07917698749 or email me at yourspokes@hotmail.co.uk

And there is a waiting list now just to let you know!!


----------

